# Looking for pattern/sample maker…( L.A./OC area)



## JoeSarkis (Aug 23, 2011)

I am looking for a seamstress or a tailor who can help me make my custom fitted Mens T Shirts. I will need you to make the pattern and samples. I will supply the fabric/materials needed. Someone in LA or OC areas plzzz. I will need you to sign an NDA agreement and someone who works fast and good. Please reply or send me a PM so we can talk about details. TY!


----------

